# Carboy fish tank idea



## dawnelizabeth (Oct 23, 2013)

I have my Betta that I love and has been living with me for almost three years, and have had him various tanks. My latest tank has been a large stemless snifter (brandy glass looking) vase? It holds up to around a gallon. This was an upgrade from the generic plastic betta tank that he resided in when I first adopted him, which held probably less than a half gallon. 

*SO: I have a HUGE carboy for making wine/beer in and wanted to know as much as possible if I could transform this into a habitable habitat for Ish, (short for Ishmael,) my fish. Attached is pictures of what a carboy is/looks like and what it may look like transformed into a tank. I'd say it holds more than 5 gallons.* :dunno: :thankyou:


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

I just cleaned my bigger tank this morning and for the first time in a year I had green algae on the glass. I have platies, shrimp, and snails, all of which are supposed to eat algae...but they didn't. I guess the main thing I wonder about...how are you going to clean the sides if they get algae on them? You can't rely on a fish to do that (see my situation). I don't think the magnetic cleaners would work well with something curved. 

I dunno...that' just the biggest obstacle I see.


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

I honestly do not think it would be a good idea. If he was hurt or sick and you needed to get to him right away, how would you ever be able to get to him except for dumping the entire thing, which could injure him even more. The size is good but you would need to take it in to someone who could cut glass and remove that entire top and stem from it. then you have the added problem of a cover for it. I would highly discourage the use of it as it is now.


----------



## dawnelizabeth (Oct 23, 2013)

*Thank you!*

Agreed, after much research and feedback I received, its a neat idea but doesn't seem very logical or functional. Now I may end up creating a terrarium that will house plant life instead, or just continue using it for loose change. I will still be on the lookout for an interesting larger glass tank or container to house Ishy. 

Thanks for your feedback! If I end up by chance stumbling upon a way to cut the glass and other related resources to make it work, I will post a follow up.  :idea: :yourock: :thankyou:


----------

